
Autonomous-Machinery Economics Weighed - jelliclesfarm
https://www.agupdate.com/agriview/news/business/autonomous-machinery-economics-weighed/article_28502fc9-edd7-5def-b3ad-9053074fe3c6.html
======
jelliclesfarm
One of the challenges I had as a farmer wanting more automation is that I had
trouble convincing people that we need to go towards small-medium sized
autonomous field equipment because economies of scale will evaporate with
large equipment/massive operations and maintainability/repairs need to be
manageable.

This study somewhat validates what I had been saying all along. The future is
smaller farms(sub 500 in the USA on medium size and sub 100 for small size
equipment)supported by fleets of automated machinery.

I see automation in farming happening only if we switch to small/medium sized
operations patchworked as a network with fleets/swarms of Ag bots.

